# Penmaenmawr Quarry- Wales - March 2010



## The Cat Crept In (Mar 30, 2010)

Just a snippet of information: "The clock in the quarry was given to the Penmaenmawr Granite Company in the 1930s by The Euclid Company from America, which was the company which provided the huge digger machinery for the quarry". I'm sure it was used by the quarry workers but also by us children playing on the beach and around - no excuses for being late home for meals.

Thank you.

http://





http://




http://




http://




http://




http://




http://




http://




http://




http://




http://


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 30, 2010)

Great quarry...some really interesting remains. That clock's totally bizarre! 
Cheers.


----------



## crickleymal (Mar 30, 2010)

It's interesting around there isn't it. I did a bit of exploring around the tramroad and the inclined plane that lead up to it. I also got stones chucked at me by some local kids.

A few images from my explore a couple of years ago






























The rest can be found here http://s199.photobucket.com/albums/aa84/malwhite/penmaenmawr/?start=0


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Mar 30, 2010)

Some great shots there mate


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 30, 2010)

I've seen this place from the coast road and always been fascinated by it. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## kevsy21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice work cat,looks an interesting place,some great shots.


----------

